# I want to draw EVERYTHING



## greg-the-fox (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a habit of starting new projects before I have finished old ones, currently I have 4 projects I'm working on (including for school). But recently that number was 5. I just told my friend today I'd make him a forum signature. I was browsing a requests thread on DeviantART and said I might draw their character. I never did draw my friend's fursona that I promised him months ago. I have to literally stop myself from promising people art. I started a 3-point perspective drawing but I gave that up. I have a ton of work for art class that never got finished. 

And still, I have an appetite to draw more more more, I get an idea and I want to draw it, I start it out and I promise myself it will just be a sketch, it ends up being a huge project that I spend a dozen hours on. Sometimes it is just doodles though, but that takes up my time that I should be using on my big projects. Getting a tablet recently really hasn't helped. And half the time I come sooooo close to finishing but I run out of motivation for some reason.

I know this is probably healthy for developing my art skills, but damn, I think I'm going crazy! :shock: This stuff is actually stressing me out a lot. I'm hardly sleeping at all lately, I'm just spending all my time drawing. I had to take a day off from school today just to catch up on sleep. And now it's 4 am and the last thing I want to do is sleep.  I guess I just want to be ready for art school and I don't think I'm good enough so I'm practicing to improve. I just sent in my application and I'm freaking out about that. Can anyone tell me how to calm down? :roll:

edit: Oh, should this be in the rants and raves forum? Can a mod please move it?


----------



## MDTailz (Mar 6, 2008)

Heh, I know what you mean. I have so many unfinished animations it's not even funny. Also drawings I know I'll never go back to.
Just take things one step at a time, and don't work _too_ hard. =)[/i]


----------



## KitsuneKit (Mar 10, 2008)

I can tell you how to calm down.  It's very simple... all you have to do is draw me.

(tries to use this art overdrive to get some free artz)

But, no, seriously.  I find it would be best just to take a break, go outside.  The weather is getting nice enough to do that.  Just remember, it's art.  It's supposed to relax you, not wear you out.  You are just trying to express how you feel, not stress yourself.  So just calmly think to yourself "what is the point of getting all wacko about this?"   You will feel calmer in no time.


But I seriously wouldn't turn down someone drawing a pic of KitsuneKit.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 10, 2008)

It's okay, I've calmed down since I sent in my application for art school. I still have this insomnia though ._. I'm pretty certain it's a side effect of this new medication I'm taking, along with a bunch of other annoying ones. I'm gonna get off of it as soon as I can.


----------



## MDTailz (Mar 10, 2008)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> But, no, seriously.  I find it would be best just to take a break, go outside.  The weather is getting nice enough to do that.  Just remember, it's art.  It's supposed to relax you, not wear you out.  You are just trying to express how you feel, not stress yourself.  So just calmly think to yourself "what is the point of getting all wacko about this?"   You will feel calmer in no time.



*looks at hours upon hours of painting homework*

Seriously when I'm practicing on my own it is so much more fun then when I do it for class. You are always practicing when doing it for fun, just make sure that if it's on your own time that you experiment and don't stress over weather it's "good" or not just weather you like it or not. Then when it's finished see what you can do to make it better for next time. At least that's what I do. But I guess that only counts if you have some fine art class to worry about fundamentals also XD
I dunno, try to have learn from everything, but also try to have fun doing everything. If you really suck at drawing hands you should draw hands, but don't draw hands that you find boring for too long.... I guess lolz.
Also, breaks are essential, both to take a breather and get away from it for awhile. Like seriously It's bad to do anything for 6 hours I think. And also when you come back you can look at it with fresh eyes. I try not to turn stuff in without taking a break for an hour and coming back and fixing it up.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Mar 10, 2008)

me i have a enormous backlog of art because like you i start one project then another ,i have i think 3-11x14 sketchbooks,1.5- 14x19 sketchbooks and anumber of 8.5x11 ones  full of unfinished art plus three comissoned pics to finish


----------



## Lord Garvals (Mar 12, 2008)

I really understand you. I fprgot normal sleeping-i spend all time for art level Up's...
But there a lot of good parts of it. I teach more quickly and...hope in future i will be master and FINALLY - can sleep... 
For example - now 0:52... And i took my G-pen and prepare for night-drawing... o.o


----------



## DarkMeW (Mar 26, 2008)

You need to regulate your time better. If you have projects for school figure (the number might change depending on the project and the time to do it in) say 4 hours a day that need to be spend on that project. Then if you only do 3 hours, the next day you have to do 5 since one hour got pulled over. This keeps your main, and important projects, on a separate schedule from your other side projects. So when you finish your hours for the day you can pull out what ever you want to do on your free time. In the end you get a lot more done then trying to juggle them all at once.


----------



## Vfox (Apr 19, 2008)

Once you get into art school...no matter if it is a two-year school or a four-year school...you MUST learn to manage your time. I've been through both types of school (Well 3/4 the way through a dual BFA/BSE) and I've spent many weeks getting like 6 hours sleep total. 

One thing I've learned is energy drinks are useless. Drink strong coffee, and drink a few cups over several hours, it really helps you stay awake and focused. A warning however, caffiene will make you jittery and your fine-motor-skills will suffer, drawing a straight line with a rapidograph at 3am jonezed on caffiene is nearly impossible.

If you don't have to work it is a lot easier on you, but either way you should try and manage your time over practicing your artwork. You will have plenty of time in art school to learn how to become a better artist.


----------

